# dark lines



## jim madison (May 5, 2013)

I have been having problems with my last two projects with dark lines on where the seams meet.We hang the drywall tight, prefill,tape, 1- coat ,2- coat,skim ,touch up, spary texture and then prime soon after you can see exactly we're there seams meet
and dark lines appear.We have dehumidifiers and fans though the whole process. some people told me this is CertainTeed Issues ,has anybody had the same troubles?

Jim


----------



## icerock drywall (Nov 13, 2010)

jim madison said:


> I have been having problems with my last two projects with dark lines on where the seams meet.We hang the drywall tight, prefill,tape, 1- coat ,2- coat,skim ,touch up, spary texture and then prime soon after you can see exactly we're there seams meet
> and dark lines appear.We have dehumidifiers and fans to the whole process. some people told me this is CertainTeed Issues ,has anybody had the same troubles?
> 
> Jim


Is the tape coat cured ?


----------



## Kiwiman (Jun 14, 2008)

Primer problem?


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

Are those dark lines the shoulders of the recess?


----------



## TDI Scott (Feb 26, 2011)

It sounds like a moisture issue but could be something else. Is it walls or ceilings? Are the walls stand ups? Was dura bond used during any step?


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

Are you talking where butt joints tie into regular joints, or all your joints.

If it only happens on Certainteed drywall then you have your answer (high shoulders).

Certainteed drywall is back to being good in my neck of the woods though.

Could also be the mud you use. Maybe your using a AP mud, and then a topping mud, which do not sand out equal, or the mud you touch in with.

Could also be wear you finish your Butts to also, To the edge of joint, to the middle of joint, or past middle to opposite edge (which is the worse). Should be finished to middle of the joint.


----------

